# US PS3 Games



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

Do america's PS3 games work on UK PS3. 

I know years ago on PS1 they wouldn't as not PAL just wondering as going to America later this week.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

pretty sure all ps3 games DONT have region coding.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

silverback said:


> pretty sure all ps3 games DONT have region coding.


Do i risk trying it haha


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

They are region free to the best of my knowledge its only the blu rays that are region specific and even still there are lots that aren't. Mine was a foreign Playstation 3 but played UK games fine without issue


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

danwel said:


> They are region free to the best of my knowledge its only the blu rays that are region specific and even still there are lots that aren't. Mine was a foreign Playstation 3 but played UK games fine without issue


Thanks for the info may give it a try


----------



## Jay76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've had american games before on ps3, worked fine except when went to play 1 online and it would only connect to American servers so couldn't play anyone in uk


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Jay76 said:


> I've had american games before on ps3, worked fine except when went to play 1 online and it would only connect to American servers so couldn't play anyone in uk


I can put up with that


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> I can put up with that


You sure? All the 8 year olds americans screaming down the microphone at you?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

JamesCotton said:


> You sure? All the 8 year olds americans screaming down the microphone at you?


I don't go online so its no issue for me, i just play campaigns or whatever


----------

